# British Monarch



## Hugh Ferguson

Discussion thread for British Monarch. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## Stan McNally

Hi There,

Re the article from one of the apprentices. I looked for his name but could not see it - I was the R/O - does he know the name of the other apprentice which help with the recue and survived in New Plymouth on the 4th March 1958. The photos of the Funeral party and incident site where provided by me and would be pleased if he could contact me by PM to exchange email addresses

Stan McNally
ex Radio Officer 
M/V British Monarch


----------

